#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Чем буддийская йога лучше?

## Aлександр Г.

Прошу меня правильно понять, в течении нескольких лет я был безусловно уверен и убежден, что буддизм и буддийская йога – это лучшее и самое совершенное, что есть в мире и истории в плане духовных учений.

И около полугода назад  довольно случайно оказываюсь на семинарах одного выдающегося махайога из Индии и у меня в течении нескольких месяцев происходят крайне неожиданные и весьма масштабные изменения в плане мировоззрения, философии и религии. 

Почему то совершенно пропали какие-либо ориентиры в плане – это лучшее и наиболее совершенное, а это совсем не является таковым, ибо у меня раньше были авторитетные свидетельства  (типа слов Достопочтен. Атиши: «После меня в Индии не осталось учителя, который мог реально доказать преимущество буддийской дхармы» -- но он же мог это доказать следовательно, и естественно Просветленный знал что утверждал, и это практически было фактом. Также знаменитые кармические истории из рассказов Кармапы и т.д.)

И вдруг у меня появилось представление и логика: никто ни великий ни малый не имеет возможности доказать предпочтение одной формы реализации перед другой, если обе формы реализации выходят за пределы двойственности…

И тогда получается что неважно какой мастер Буддист, Индус, Даос и т.д. – ибо если это действительно настоящий и великий Мастер, то он вполне может привести своего ученика к Реальной Высшей Реализации (а любую настоящую высшую реализацию бессмысленно сравнивать с любой иной высшей реализацией, если они обе за пределами двойственности…)

И тогда получается не так важна религиозная традиция, а надо в первую очередь ценить Мастера, и если оказываешься в поле влияния по настоящему великого и реализованного Мастера, то именно и является самым важным… а не его формальная религиозная принадлежность…

Тот махайог один из самых великих и знаменитых йогинов в Индии, высочайший мастер реализации и сиддхи (о его духовно-нравственных качествах не говорю, это само собою подразумевается). Свою религиозную принадлежность ни он, ни его некоторые ближайшие учителя (а может большинство из них) – принципиально не определяют и это не известно (может быть линия связана с индуизмом – что вероятно, а возможно потенциально и с исламом, сикхизмом и даже буддизмом – ибо Гаутаму Будду и буддизм Мастер уважает исключительно…).

Мой же подход: учиться у многих учителей в той мере, в которой мне это близко и отвечает моим предрасположенностям и карме…. 

Тему поднимаю, чтобы подвергнуть тестированию мой подход и отношение с позиции буддизма, что для меня в идейном отношении наиболее близко – наподобие как тестируют компьютeрную программу на наличие в ней bugs.

Так же я, например, уже не понимаю, чем текст «Йога Сутры» отличается по своим идеям от буддийского иогического подхода? 

Буду надеяться от вас услышать полезные мнения и информацию на этот счет. Спасибо!

----------


## До

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel390.html

----------


## Zom

> И тогда получается что неважно какой мастер Буддист, Индус, Даос и т.д. – ибо если это действительно настоящий и великий Мастер, то он вполне может привести своего ученика к Реальной Высшей Реализации (а любую настоящую высшую реализацию бессмысленно сравнивать с любой иной высшей реализацией, если они обе за пределами двойственности…


Вообще такое мнение что "все религии ведут в одни ворота" встречается очень часто. Но на самом ли деле это так может показать только личная практика. 

Однако.
Индуисты жили и во времена Будды, среди них имелись высокоразвитые со всех точек зрения практикующие, имеющие сверхъестественные силы, и прочее. *Будда же говорил что только его учение приводит к истине*.

А тут Вам решать уже - правда это или ложь.

----------


## Faradej

Да, я тоже замечал что все религии схожи между собой, но например христианство говорит что не надо воровать, завистничать, убивать, лжесвидетельствовать, люди стараются выполнять эти заповеди, но иногда у них это не получается, и они не понимают почему, буддизм показывает корень проблемы - желание, и решает умственым путем, а не путем запугивания и обещаний

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> *Будда же говорил что только его учение приводит к истине*


Хотелось бы понять, в чем здесь изюминка

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> буддизм показывает корень проблемы - желание


По Йога Сутре: 

"3. Неведение, эго, привязанность, ненависть и страх смерти - суть страдания. " (II, Садханапада)

По моему речь идет об одном и том же или крайне похоже

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel390.html


А на русском языке этих сутр еще нет? А то я читаю на английском медленно и с напрягом, особенно сложно философские тексты

----------


## Zom

> По Йога Сутре: 
> 
> "3. Неведение, эго, привязанность, ненависть и страх смерти - суть страдания. " (II, Садханапада)
> 
> По моему речь идет об одном и том же или крайне похоже


Это всё было известно и до Будды. Многие аскеты того времени искали выхода из этих страданий навсегда. Многие достигали высочайших уровней сосредоточения, но так никто и не обретал подлинного Освобождения.

А изюминка в том, чтобы понять три аспекта Буддизма - безличность, неудолетворительность и непостоянство, притом не интеллектуально, а на опыте. Не могу говорить за другие буддийские традиции, а в Тхераваде есть конкретные и очень детальные "технические" методы как это сделать. В двух словах об этом уже сказать нельзя - здесь требуется подробное и длительное изучение.

Если Йога Сутра говорит в мелчайших деталях об этом - тогда нужно изучать. А если не говорить, то всё это просто "вода".

----------


## До

> А на русском языке этих сутр еще нет? А то я читаю на английском медленно и с напрягом, особенно сложно философские тексты


К сожалению не попадались. Но я считаю, что они именно на вашу тему. Попробуйте веб-переводчик?

----------


## Faradej

> По Йога Сутре: 
> 
> "3. Неведение, эго, привязанность, ненависть и страх смерти - суть страдания. " (II, Садханапада)
> 
> По моему речь идет об одном и том же или крайне похоже


да, все это есть желания, только в разных формах. Неведение-это желание жить жизнью обычного человека; эго-желание доказать что "я" это тот с кем нужно считатся; привязаность-желание испитатать повторно те чувства которые возникли после какого-то действия; ненависть-желание уничтожить то, что мешает исполнению твоего желания; страх смерти-желание жить.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Если Йога Сутра говорит в мелчайших деталях об этом - тогда нужно изучать. А если не говорить, то всё это просто "вода".


По моему солидно и очень напоминает Восьмеричный Благородный Путь:

29. Яма, Нияма, Асана, Пранаяма, Пратьяхара, Дхарана, Дхьяна и Самадхи - восемь главных средств йоги. 

30. Ахимса (Ненасилие), Сатья(Правдивость), Астейя(необыкновенная честность с самим собою и другими), Брахмачарья(воздержание в секс. плане и других), Апариграха (не стязание и непривязанность к вещам) составляют Яму. 

32. Шауча (Чистота), Сантоша (Довольство), Тапа (Аскеза), Свадхьяя (Само-обучение) - эти четыре великих усилия составляют Нияму. 

и т.д. 

По моему очень развитой и проработаный подход

 Йога Сутра

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> А изюминка в том, чтобы понять три аспекта Буддизма - безличность, неудолетворительность и непостоянство, притом не интеллектуально, а на опыте.


Не вполне понимаю - неудовлетворенность? и непостоянство?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Многие аскеты того времени искали выхода из этих страданий навсегда. Многие достигали высочайших уровней сосредоточения, но так никто и не обретал подлинного Освобождения.


Например фрагменты и мне кажется это вполне буддийский подход (неличностный):

14. Устойчивость становится непоколебимой благодаря продолжительной непрекращающейся и преданной практике. 

     Комментарий: Необъятное сознание ума пробуждается через выполнение продолжительной преданной и непрекращающейся практики обуздания впечатлений ума, ограниченных физическими пределами. Пробужденное сознание тогда укореняется в непроявленной пробужденной действительности. 


16. После познания сознательной сущности, находящейся за пределами любого образа, пропадает интерес к основному преимуществу (превосходству). 

     Комментарий: Когда сознание установилось в непроявленной сознательной сущности, которая превыше слов и образов, тогда пропадает желание даже к основному преимуществу пробуждения. Главным посылом к проявлению свойств сознания является тело, и с его же помощью сознание ума получает опыт. После расширения сознания за физические границы возникает равнодушие, как к телу, так и к получению знания о том, почему сознание приковано к телу. 

***********

этой из первой из четырех частей, то есть понятие Просветленности понимается когда Сознание пробуждается за пределами физического тела и ни в какой степени не ограничено телом, также в это время Высшему Пробужденному Сознанию доступны все тайны и формы восприятия (потенциально)

У меня нет желание доказывать серьезность этого подхода, это естественно дело личного интереса, но интересно если кто-то что-то может значительного и информационно значимого сказать, то это будет интересно.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Не могу говорить за другие буддийские традиции, а в Тхераваде есть конкретные и очень детальные "технические" методы как это сделать.


Я сейчас больше внимание стал обращать внимания на Тхераваду и другие активно практичные йогичные учения. Начал читать книжку "Живая Дхарма. Учение двеннадцати буддийских мастеров"

----------


## Zom

Это всё и есть "вода" - непроявленная сущность, угасание интереса, расширение сознания и прочее и прочее. Потому как что конкретно стоит за этими словами? Мистических переживаний может быть тысяча видов. Каждое из них может быть тупиком в лабиринте прозрения. Нужны подробнейшие карты "путешествия" и нахождения выхода. Если они есть в Йога Сутре - нужно изучать (о чем я и говорил) и искать соответсвия и несоответствия со словами Будды. Если их нет [подробных "карт"] - тогда это просто "вода".




> этой из первой из четырех частей, то есть понятие Просветленности понимается когда Сознание пробуждается за пределами физического тела и ни в какой степени не ограничено телом, также в это время Высшему Пробужденному Сознанию доступны все тайны и формы восприятия (потенциально)


Ну и что? Сознание может выйти за пределы физического тела на 4 джхане и может быть направлено на что угодно и как далеко угодно (если развиты необходимые умения ещё при этом). И тем не менее, это не приведёт к Пробуждению. Поэтому с точки зрения Буддизма данное утверждение о Просветлении ложное.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Александр Г.*



> И около полугода назад довольно случайно оказываюсь на семинарах одного выдающегося махайога из Индии и у меня в течении нескольких месяцев происходят крайне неожиданные и весьма масштабные изменения в плане мировоззрения, философии и религии. 
> 
> Почему то совершенно пропали какие-либо ориентиры в плане – это лучшее и наиболее совершенное, а это совсем не является таковым, ибо у меня раньше были авторитетные свидетельства


Вот потому Будда и запретил постригать в монахи тех, кто сменил больше трёх учений  :Frown: 

Не всегда полезно ходить на всех подряд мастеров. 
В итоге, через несколько десятков лет, вы можете остаться у разбитого корыта, так и не начав толком практиковать ни в одной традиции.

Вы не пробовали спрашивать у самого себя: зачем вы пошли к другому мастеру? Была неуверенность в Дхамме?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Это всё и есть "вода" - непроявленная сущность, угасание интереса, расширение сознания и прочее и прочее. Потому как что конкретно стоит за этими словами? Мистических переживаний может быть тысяча видов. Каждое из них может быть тупиком в лабиринте прозрения. Нужны подробнейшие карты "путешествия" и нахождения выхода. Если они есть в Йога Сутре - нужно изучать (о чем я и говорил) и искать соответсвия и несоответствия со словами Будды. Если их нет [подробных "карт"] - тогда это просто "вода".
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и что? Сознание может выйти за пределы физического тела на 4 джхане и может быть направлено на что угодно и как далеко угодно (если развиты необходимые умения ещё при этом). И тем не менее, это не приведёт к Пробуждению. Поэтому с точки зрения Буддизма данное утверждение о Просветлении ложное.


"Нужны подробнейшие карты "путешествия" и нахождения выхода" - таких карт нет, и как мне кажется теория весьма бедная.

Упор делается на то, как изменить характер личности, какие применить йогические методы для запредельных реализаций, и общие представления и мотивации и поведении, что касается высших аспектов.

теорию предпочитают не разрабатывать по принципиальным моментам - как бы не существует такого рода полезных интеллектуальных теорий, а важнее непостредственный опыт, который мастер может передать ученику.

К примеру, если Мастер владеет техникой "самадхи" то Мастер может научить и ученика своего (мне кажется здесь есть близость с шаманизмом учитель - шаман может передать ученику - шаману некую энергию или введение и у того сразу все пойдет, а иначе никак - и не какие теории и книги не помогут), так и здесь, если Мастер настоящий, то Мастер передает свое понимание йоги неким своим личным способом - словом, примером, через какие-то вибрации и т.д. И Ученик тогда тоже становиться реальным йогом. -- в этом случае книжные и любые иные теории не важны кажется и это логично: ни шаманом, ни йогом - самадистом по изучению литературы и через личный и только самостоятельный опыт и эксперимент кажется не станешь?

* Сознание может выйти за пределы физического тела на 4 джхане

До 4 джханы (а также до 1, 2  :Smilie:  ) - еще дорости надо 

Также во всех этих традициях нет ограничений и обязательств - хочешь практикуешь, не хочешь - не практикуешь  :Smilie:  хочешь занимаешься у учителя - потом можешь у другого заниматься - можешь к этому вернуться - ни каких и не малейших ограничений (а не про всех говорю - я обо всех естественно не знаю). Демократия...

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> *2 Александр Г.*
> 
> Вот потому Будда и запретил постригать в монахи тех, кто сменил больше трёх учений 
> 
> Не всегда полезно ходить на всех подряд мастеров. 
> В итоге, через несколько десятков лет, вы можете остаться у разбитого корыта, так и не начав толком практиковать ни в одной традиции.
> 
> Вы не пробовали спрашивать у самого себя: зачем вы пошли к другому мастеру? Была неуверенность в Дхамме?


Буддийский принцип: посетить Мастера, хотя бы ради получить благословение (побыть в присутствие Мастера - любого, если Мастер слишком не зауряден, почему бы и нет? ).

А понравились его активные техники медитации - очень энергичные подходы, и кажется очевидно что предлагаемые крайне энергичные и глубоконаправленные техники не могут не работать... И понимаешь - это быстрый   и эффективный путь, намного более эффективный чем практики буддийских божеств и мантр (которые я практиковал и попрежнему понемножку практикую - в основном я делал это). В собственные достижения йоги - не верил, а тут поверил - реально! -- значит логично и надо поднабраться: поднять уровень общей энергетики, развить медитационные способности и качества (например многочасовые практики лежачей медитации после крайне энергичных пранаям и т.д., которые могут длиться то же серьезное время -- чувствуешь энергию и прочее, еще бы не чувствовать... -- и понимаешь что это серьезно и реально... 

По этому казалось, а почему бы и не поднабраться и не подтянуться... чему хорошему это может помешать?

----------


## Pavel

> И около полугода назад  довольно случайно оказываюсь на семинарах одного выдающегося махайога из Индии и у меня в течении нескольких месяцев происходят крайне неожиданные и весьма масштабные изменения в плане мировоззрения, философии и религии. 
> И тогда получается не так важна религиозная традиция, а надо в первую очередь ценить Мастера, и если оказываешься в поле влияния по настоящему великого и реализованного Мастера, то именно и является самым важным… а не его формальная религиозная принадлежность…
> 
> Тот махайог один из самых великих и знаменитых йогинов в Индии, высочайший мастер реализации и сиддхи (о его духовно-нравственных качествах не говорю, это само собою подразумевается).


 Не такая уж и редкая мысль для человека, который видит путь в следовании определенным практическим традициям (упражнениям). В частности доктор Пламен на параллельном форуме утверждает:


> Будда - великий феноменолог и методолог, потому что он великий йогин. 
> 
> Именно Йога, индийская без всяких философско-европейских и теософских примесей Йога является той методологией, которой придерживается и которую творчески доразвил Будда. Он ее не изобрел, эту методологию, он ее нашел существующей и начал практиковаться и обучаться в ней, а будучи неудовлетворенным определенных ее аспектов (крайнего аскетизма), он развил эту методологию, причем развил так, что некоторые буддийские нововведения и термины вошли в Йога-сутру Патанджали. 
> 
> Поэтому неудивительно, что развитие индуистской йоги оказолось параллельным развитием буддийской методологии, в частности хатха и тантра-йоги.


http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1172-75.html

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Хотелось бы понять, в чем здесь изюминка


В других религиях есть цепляние за самость. Будда учит, что все непостоянно, все наполнено страданиями и все не имеет постоянной неизменной самости. 
Возьмем для примера великого индийского Учителя Рамана Махарши. Уровень его реализации высок, но он всегда делает акцент на постижении Самости: "Вы - Самость, все иллюзия, есть только Одна Самость". 
Дхарма учит, что йогины преуспевшие в самадхи и достигшие благодаря этому высокой реализации перерождаются в высших мирах богов, НО не покидают сансару, не достигают Освобождения. 
Чтобы достичь Освобождения нужно познать Высшую Мудрость - Взаимозависимое возникновение и Пустотность, Анатму, достигнуть Видения и Осознания этих истин.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, психология ничего не дает, она лечит. В частности последствия непереваренного протестантизма, черносотенства, йогизма, буддизма, нью-эйджа и так далее. 
> 
> Психологи становяться буддистами, но не вашего толка. 
> Пока что, на основании нашего с вами общения, не я вас, а вы меня пытались развести, причем с самого начала. Не подозревая о том, что используете общие методы с иеговистами, адвентистами, православными - а я это вижу...в итоге, как всегда, мне скажут, что я еще не доросла до самого лучшего в мире учения. 
> Не беспокойтесь, я уж как-нибудь сама о себе позабочусь.


Я сомневаюсь что психология лечит, в любом случае порекомендовал бы за помощью обратиться к квалифицированному монаху или йогину, которые обладают реализацией и о сознании знают гораздо больше чем любой психолог и главное обладают реализацией и могут позвать на помощь Учителей линии преемственности, Будд, Бодхисттв и Дхармапал  :Wink: 

Что такое буддисты не моего толка я не знаю, не встречал.
В основном со всеми серьезно практикующими буддистами любой традиции общий язык нахожу быстро. У нас в Санкт-Петербурге широко представлены линии от тхеравады до дзогчена. С психологами общался довольно много, особенно последнее время. Обычно в психологии люди принимают какую либо схему за истину и пытаются подогнать под нее весь мир. Редко кто осознает что это только схема, причем созданная обычными людьми.

Что касается наших личных отношений, для меня ваша позиция которую вы высказываете на БФ была неожиданность, у меня сложилось ощущение что вы так на самом деле не думаете. Наверно я ошибся и вы так действительно думаете. Ничего не поделаешь, карма.

Что касается наших личных отношений, для меня ваша позиция которую вы высказываете на БФ была неожиданность, у меня сложилось ощущение что вы так на самом деле не думаете. Наверно я ошибся и вы так действительно думаете. Ничего не поделаешь, карма.

----------


## Гьялцен

Что интересно, многие "отцы- основатели" западной психологии (Фрейд, Юнг ) сами нуждались в психоаналитике. У Фрейда был сдвиг на почве секса.
Неумело копались в чужом подсознании , и попутно в кошельках клиентов. Создали новое суеверие под видом науки.

----------


## Ружена

> Ружена, никто вас развести не пытается. Это вы претендуете на знание всего и вся. По вашему только вы одна все понимаете


Типично советское: "Все нормальные, а ты тут одна такая". Если вы имеете в виду под "никто" самого себя - да, я согласна. А за других не расписывайтесь.




> Будьте кем хотите: психологом, нью-эйджером или еще кем. Только не надо мешать все в одну кучу, мимоходом наезжая на Традицию, к которой вы не относитесь и в которой не практикуете, и обвинять других в незнании чего-то.


Я не думаю, что традиции для массового потребления отличаются чем-то, кроме терминологии, которую надо предварительно изучить и слегка отличающихся обрядов. 
Я не мешаю все в одну кучу, я действительно общалась с представителями многих конфессий. 
Увы, пока что здесь я слышу по преимуществу высказывания на уровне обычного массового верования, ну разве что экзотики побольше. У православных есть такой стишок, характеризующий некоторых "святых отцов" и ихние морализьмы:

Братие! 
Не дерите платия,
а берите нитки
и зашивайте дырки!

Чтоб мы делали без такой "мудрости"?

Ну неужели недостаточно понять основы буддийского учения и пытаться им следовать? Молча, чтоб никто не догадался и не мешал продвигаться? 

Неужели надо непременно "отметиться" в какой-то "практике"? (А практика эта новейшая учит новейшим песнопениям и "наиболее правильным" молитвам, и тому, какой рукой правильно держать агарбати... и вся разница. Можно за неделю привыкнуть.)
Серьезных философских различий, как в хинаяне и в махаяне, уже не будет, неоткуда взять. 
Вот и начинают "выделяться" по мелочам.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Павел не был невежественен. Просто почти не осталось его трудов. 
> А вот хорошо, что напомнили, Павел, действительно принадлежал к старой традиции - к ученикам рабби Гиллеля.


Почему же, в Новом Завете много его работ: Послание к римлянам, к галатам и т.д. И Ницше, например, много ими пользовался, выводя апостола на чистую воду.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ну неужели недостаточно понять основы буддийского учения и пытаться им следовать? Молча, чтоб никто не догадался и не мешал продвигаться? 
> 
> Неужели надо непременно "отметиться" в какой-то "практике"? (А практика эта новейшая учит новейшим песнопениям и "наиболее правильным" молитвам, и тому, какой рукой правильно держать агарбати... и вся разница. Можно за неделю привыкнуть.)


Не пойму, нельзя ли подробней?

----------


## Ружена

> Что касается наших личных отношений, для меня ваша позиция которую вы высказываете на БФ была неожиданность, у меня сложилось ощущение что вы так на самом деле не думаете. Наверно я ошибся и вы так действительно думаете.


Конечно, неожиданность, я думаю...если бы вы пытались действительно общаться, а не в очередной раз продвигать идеологию, все было бы нормально и закончилось бы обменом пожеланиями счастья и успехов на Пути. А вы пытались по-новой начать ту же обработку, что проводили со всеми:

Этап первый. Я вижу, что вы - человек здравомыслящий. 
Этап второй. Такие достойны Просветления.
Этап третий. Приезжайте к нам и мы решим ваши проблемы раз и навсегда (и так далее... следующих этапов, как вы догадались, уже не будет).

У меня нет серьезных проблем духовного плана! А с теми, что имеются, можно справиться и так. 
После того, как я порвала с рериховским движением, мне полегчало и я могу спокойно жить и ни на кого не оглядываться. 
Но я прекрасно знаю и помню, - в этот период очень легко сменить шило на мыло. 
А почитать буддийскую литературу и по возможности изменить свою жизнь я и сама с состоянии, мне не 20 лет. 
Я не овца, Dondhup, не домашнее животное, я в руки не даюсь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ружена, вы не правы.

Не надо ни приезжать, ни приходить... У вас уже все есть, вам ничего не надо. 

Можете не верить, но вас в "сети ацкого сотоны" никто не тянет.

----------


## Ружена

> Не пойму, нельзя ли подробней?


Вспомните хотя бы крещение у православных и у католиков. Существенна ли эта разница, какую-бы философскую основу под это ни подводили?

Обряды играют всего лишь роль настроя на определенное состояние. Если же обряды для вас самодостаточны, то вы уже раб обрядов, то есть Лотос Мира поворачивает вас, а должно быть наоборот.

----------


## Ружена

> Ружена, вы не правы.
> 
> Не надо ни приезжать, ни приходить... У вас уже все есть, вам ничего не надо. 
> 
> Можете не верить, но вас в "сети ацкого сотоны" никто не тянет.


Я знаю немного другое. есть старая японская пословица:
"В рай за волосы не тащат". 

И еще: "Один бог откажется (от подношения) - другой примет".

----------


## Dondhup

> Конечно, неожиданность, я думаю...если бы вы пытались действительно общаться, а не в очередной раз продвигать идеологию, все было бы нормально и закончилось бы обменом пожеланиями счастья и успехов на Пути. А вы пытались по-новой начать ту же обработку, что проводили со всеми:
> 
> Этап первый. Я вижу, что вы - человек здравомыслящий. 
> Этап второй. Такие достойны Просветления.
> Этап третий. Приезжайте к нам и мы решим ваши проблемы раз и навсегда (и так далее... следующих этапов, как вы догадались, уже не будет).
> 
> У меня нет серьезных проблем духовного плана! А с теми, что имеются, можно справиться и так. 
> После того, как я порвала с рериховским движением, мне полегчало и я могу спокойно жить и ни на кого не оглядываться. 
> Но я прекрасно знаю и помню, - в этот период очень легко сменить шило на мыло. 
> ...


Вы достаточно агрессивны. Затягивать Вас куда или кого бы то ни было я не собираюсь.  Здес я высказываю свое понимание практики Дхармы а принимаете ли Вы для себя что то или нет - Ваше личное дело.
Я буду следовать обету Бодхисаттвы насколько смогу, а принимать или не принимать помощь - это личное дело каждого человека.

Обучение и практика по книжкам - это одно из распространенных заблуждений. Книги могут принести пользу даже при самостоятельном чтении.
Без вхождения в чистую живую традицию никакая буддийская практика невозможна. От возраста это не зависит никак  :Smilie: 
Это не моя позиция, вам это любой практикующий буддист подтвердит.


Вы не могли бы поподробней рассказать какими методами манипуляции людьми схожими с теми что используют православные протестанты и т.п.  я пользуюсь? И какие при этом с Вашей точки зрения преследую личные корыстные цели?

----------


## Dondhup

> Ружена, вы не правы.
> 
> Не надо ни приезжать, ни приходить... У вас уже все есть, вам ничего не надо. 
> 
> Можете не верить, но вас в "сети ацкого сотоны" никто не тянет.


Пояснение:
Общаясь с г. Руженой до ее  приходя на БФ я пригласил ее приехать в наш дацан и особенно рекомендовал приехать, когда приедет мой коренной Учитель, зная как к Нему относятся многие буряты, русские и тибетцы и сколько встреча с Ним может принести пользы. 
 Мне и в голову не могло прийти, что г. Ружена воспримет это как затягивание в сети  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Ружена какова цель вашего здесь общения?

Если будете продолжать сто же неконструктивное общение в стиле "не надо меня разводить" - долго на этом форуме не задержетесь.

Вам предупреждение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Без вхождения в чистую живую традицию никакая буддийская практика невозможна. От возраста это не зависит никак
> Это не моя позиция, вам это любой практикующий буддист подтвердит.


Это да, но не всем нужно, важно и необходимо осуществлять буддийскую практику...

Сугубо личный выбор человека. Каждый имеет право на заблуждения.

----------


## Ружена

> Ружена какова цель вашего здесь общения?
> 
> Если будете продолжать сто же неконструктивное общение в стиле "не надо меня разводить" - долго на этом форуме не задержетесь.
> 
> Вам предупреждение.


А я уже слава Богу, все сказала. Целью моего общения здесь было посмотреть, чем тут дышат. Я увидела тему про Дхаммападу на украинском - почему бы мне не посмотреть сам форум? 
Встретила знакомое лицо.  Написала, поздоровалась. И сразу же началось все по новой: приезжай к нам в дацан.

Дондуп писал:

_Пояснение:
Общаясь с г. Руженой до ее приходя на БФ я пригласил ее приехать в наш дацан и особенно рекомендовал приехать, когда приедет мой коренной Учитель, зная как к Нему относятся многие буряты, русские и тибетцы и сколько встреча с Ним может принести пользы.
Мне и в голову не могло прийти, что г. Ружена воспримет это как затягивание в сети._


Дондуп, я отказалась, и не раз. Вы настаивали, чтобы я приехала, и не раз. Причем вас явно не интересовало мое желание и мои возможности. 

Поверьте, я такое встречала, и опять же не раз. Вы в этом плане действуете даже более неумело, чем начинающие иеговистские проповедники.

Безусловно, сперва я подумала, что вы наивный молодой человек, желающий, чтобы всем было хорошо. 
Не буду описывать подробностей личной беседы, но после какого-то момента я поняла, что вы это говорите всем. Даже на этом форуме можно найти подтверждения, чуть что - "приезжайте к нам".

Не стройте из себя невинное дитя, вот что я вам скажу. И не считайте окружающих глупыми овцами, которыми позволено манипулировать, которых можно легко направить в нужном вам направлении, "для их же блага". Манипулятору никогда не стать искренне верующим человеком.

Всего хорошего. Прошу удалить мой аккаунт. Прийти под другим ником я не имею технической возможности.

----------


## Топпер

Пользователь Ружена забанена.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Зачем догадываться? Можно просто ознакомиться и прочитать книги.


Не вижу смысла для себя в этом ознакомлении. Или, вы думаете, что мне требуется психологическая помощь?  :Wink:  




> Там где то были аннотации, что эти книги - мануалы по достижению Освобождения и Просветления?
> 
> Вы случайно в англорусском словаре не ищите глубоких учений о Аннутара-самьяк-Самбодхи? 
> 
> Или где то мной упоминалось, что в книгах Грофа можно найти оное?


Тогда, я не понял зачем нужно было давать ссылки на эти книги? Что вы тем самым хотели опровергнуть или доказать? 

а) холотропное дыхание не представляет опасности для здоровья?
б) холотропное дыхание не представляет опасности для психики?
в) методика Грофа облегчает страдание и выводит за пределы сансары?
г) иное.




> А вот метод Сунлун Саядо как раз и есть элемент оного Пути, который вы хотите узреть там, где его нет...


И снова не понял. Вы практикуете в традиции Сунлун Саядо или что? Вы видите некое сходство в методике Грофа и Сунлун Саядо? Если да - то какое?




> Наверное потому, что никто не прибежал и с квадратными глазами не рассказал о опасностях Ваджраяны! )


Все проще. Если в инструкции по применению СВЧ написано, что печь не предназначена для сушки домашних животных после купания, а вы засунете туда кошку, то что получится? 

Тоже самое касаемо методов ваджраяны. Если нет фундамента и стен, имеет ли смысл ставить крышу? Если не усвоено воззрение не то, что бы тантры, а хотя бы махаяны, мантры и визуализации работать не будут. Или будут, но как-то по другому и произведут непредсказуемый результат вроде тех, о которых мы говорили выше.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не вижу смысла для себя в этом ознакомлении. Или, вы думаете, что мне требуется психологическая помощь?


Просто мне не нравятся люди в стиле "кино не видел, но мнение имею", поэтому привел ссылки на тексты...  Про то, что вы думаете о том, что "я о вас думаю" - обратитесь к Кармапенко. Они зрит меня насквозь... Как впрочем и остальных...






> Тогда, я не понял зачем нужно было давать ссылки на эти книги? Что вы тем самым хотели опровергнуть или доказать? 
> 
> а) холотропное дыхание не представляет опасности для здоровья?
> б) холотропное дыхание не представляет опасности для психики?
> в) методика Грофа облегчает страдание и выводит за пределы сансары?
> г) иное.


Может вы удивитесь, но ссылки на книги приведены для того, чтобы все желающие могли ознакомится с ними...

1. Все зависит от физического и умственного состояния индивидуума + правильного следования методике + адекватного сопровождения  со стороны. Если все учтено, то опасности не представляет.
2. См. пункт 1.
3. Правильно примененная  (см. пункт 1 и 2) страдания определенного типа облегчает, но за пределы сансары не выводит.
4. Иное тоже имеет место быть. 

Небольшое алаверды: 
1. Кумбака не представляет опасности для здоровья?
2. Практики Йидамов и Дакини не представляют опасности для психики? 
4. Метод намка, переданный бонским божеством тертону ( а через оного и его ученикам) облегчает страдания и выводит за пределы сансары?






> И снова не понял. Вы практикуете в традиции Сунлун Саядо или что? Вы видите некое сходство в методике Грофа и Сунлун Саядо? Если да - то какое?


Посвятил в прошлом этому определенное время (метод Сунлун Саядо). С ума не сошел, психически неадекватным не стал, от защелачивания крови не страдал. А... Каналы и чакры - "в руинах", наверное. Метода вполне достойна для практического применения *с целью обретения Освобождения* (для особо "одаренных" уточнение: имхо).

Тождественность - в неестественном дыхании, как элементе методы.

P.S. При определенном стечении обстоятельств хочу уделить время практике в стиле Сунлун Саядо в Бирме. 






> Все проще. Если в инструкции по применению СВЧ написано, что печь не предназначена для сушки домашних животных после купания, а вы засунете туда кошку, то что получится?


Не могу экспериментировать на живом существе.Но, скорее всего, метрвое животное. И что из этого следует?



> Тоже самое касаемо методов ваджраяны. Если нет фундамента и стен, имеет ли смысл ставить крышу? Если не усвоено воззрение не то, что бы тантры, а хотя бы махаяны, мантры и визуализации работать не будут. Или будут, но как-то по другому и произведут непредсказуемый результат вроде тех, о которых мы говорили выше.


А вот этот  религиозный поток ума к чему сейчас? Кто то обсуждал, каким образом работает Ваджраяна?  (Вы абсолютно уверены, что работать не будут? К Освобождению не приведут, а вот практическое применение вполне возможно...)

И еще раз: где то говорилось, что холотропное дыхание - это альтенатива Ваджраяне?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Просто мне не нравятся люди в стиле "кино не видел, но мнение имею", поэтому привел ссылки на тексты...


Для того, чтобы узнать, что яд приводит к летальному исходу, совершенно не обязательно его принимать. 




> 1. Все зависит от физического и умственного состояния индивидуума + правильного следования методике + адекватного сопровождения  со стороны. Если все учтено, то опасности не представляет.


И все же продолжаю настаивать на том, что ХД вредно для здоровья. Мнение специалиста:

"С точки зрения физиологии, любое холотропное дыхание – не что иное, как гипервентиляционный синдром, при котором происходит вымывание углекислого газа из крови, резкое сужение мозгового кровотока. Отсюда и галлюцинации. Заведующий кафедрой традиционных систем оздоровления Национального института здоровья Ринад Минвалеев объясняет, что "речь идет не о развитии мозга, а о его деградации, потому что всякая гипервентиляция ведет не просто к сужению мозгового кровотока, но и к гибели нервных клеток". http://www.utro.ru/articles/2004/11/04/370147.shtml




> 2. См. пункт 1.


"И хотя пропагандисты холотропного дыхания говорят, что метод помогает избавиться от последствий физического или психологического насилия; различных страхов; стрессового состояния при нарушении личных, семейных или других значимых отношений; последствий личностного кризиса; последствий психологических травм; астенического или невротического состояния – немалая часть граждан использует его (как когда-то и ЛСД) вовсе не для исцеления различных душевных недугов, а именно ради психоделических путешествий." (там же)




> Небольшое алаверды: 
> 1. Кумбака не представляет опасности для здоровья?
> 2. Практики Йидамов и Дакини не представляют опасности для психики?


"Все зависит от физического и умственного состояния индивидуума + правильного следования методике + адекватного сопровождения  со стороны. Если все учтено, то опасности не представляет". Насчет намка ничего не могу сказать.




> А вот этот религиозный поток ума к чему сейчас?


Этот поток был призван навести на мысль почему происходят с практиками Ваджраяны всякие несуразности вроде тех, которые вы упоминали. 

Если не понятен язык иносказаний, передаю прямым текстом: "из-за нарушения методики, инструкций по применению, непонимания или не соблюдения наставлений Учителя".

----------

